# Firefighter transfer help??



## Jenben (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi 
We have sold our house in the UK and would love to move to Canada. 

My husband is a Canadian Citizen and has relevant Firefighting qualifications for Canada with 14 yrs of experience -does anyone know of any Fire Station willing to look at a transfer? he has applied for lots of jobs and heard nothing back I guess its hard for employers to see we are serious about moving from so far away but really trying to be sensible and don't want to take the risk with no job to go to!
Not sure if anyone can help- we don't mind where we go just want a better life for ourselves and kids!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jenben said:


> Hi
> We have sold our house in the UK and would love to move to Canada.
> 
> My husband is a Canadian Citizen and has relevant Firefighting qualifications for Canada with 14 yrs of experience -does anyone know of any Fire Station willing to look at a transfer? he has applied for lots of jobs and heard nothing back I guess its hard for employers to see we are serious about moving from so far away but really trying to be sensible and don't want to take the risk with no job to go to!
> Not sure if anyone can help- we don't mind where we go just want a better life for ourselves and kids!


Firstly I assume your husband has been a firefighter in the UK for 14 Years. I don't know how it works in the UK but Fire Stations in Canada do not hire and/or transfer. This would be done by the Fire Departments of the various municipalities across the country. You didn't indicate which part of the country you wish to live in. Which Fire Services has he applied to? For example the City of Toronto Fire Services Recruitment website is City of Toronto: Toronto Fire Services - Recruitment
Other cities will have similar websites.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

Really don't want to rain on your parade BUT getting a firefighter job in Canada is next to impossible. It is the proverbial golden goose egg of a job - very much sought after and very rare to get! 

Most fire stations aren't even accepting applications for volunteer firefighters. And it is the volunteers that work for years waiting for a paid position to open up, and that are ultimately hired on when a position does free up.

So the fact that your husband has had no response would not be because you are outside the country, but because even the people in the country that want the position don't have a prayer of getting hired on.


----------



## Jenben (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your advice- I think we will keep trying we have enough savings to support us for at least 6 mths out there without a job - but not sure whether to take the risk! although we are sure the life would be so much better than the UK -do you know if you can get any support if you cannot find a job? thanks


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

Jenben said:


> Thanks for your advice- I think we will keep trying we have enough savings to support us for at least 6 mths out there without a job - but not sure whether to take the risk! although we are sure the life would be so much better than the UK -do you know if you can get any support if you cannot find a job? thanks


From what I understand, your husband, as a Canadian, has the right to live in Canada with or without a job. In order to sponsor your entry into the country however, he must show sufficient funds to support you (and any children) for THREE years. From Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children

"To be a sponsor:

You and the sponsored relative must sign a sponsorship agreement that commits you to provide financial support for your relative, if necessary. This agreement also says the person becoming a permanent resident will make every effort to support her or himself. 
You must provide financial support for a spouse, common-law or conjugal partner for three years from the date they become a permanent resident. 
You must provide financial support for a dependent child for 10 years, or until the child turns 25, whichever comes first."


----------

